
Mexico's sugar tax leads to fall in consumption for second year running - imartin2k
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/feb/22/mexico-sugar-tax-lower-consumption-second-year-running
======
Daishiman
If the money goes to support the associated health costs then it's still win-
win.

